# SRAM Red front derailleur variations



## cartmaniac (Jun 6, 2007)

Can anybody explain the different styles of Red front derailleurs? I am used to the this version, with the black plastic piece at the tail that screws to the outer plate. But lately I am seeing images that look like the outer cage plate bends in and attaches to the inner plate with a screw, and not plastic piece. See the pictures below.

I'm curious because mine just broke at the plastic piece. I actually think I will "down"/"up" grade to the steel Force derailleur, but I'm curious about the all metal Red version. I've never seen one in person. Is it some kind of prototype? The Sram web page only shows the classic plastic version.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

its not a prototype. its the same exact one i'm running when i got my sram red groupset in 2010. the cage is titanium. No plastic, but not as hard as steel. i have no problems shifting my front dr. some people complain about stiffness in the fd cage, but i dont even know how to look for something like that. shifts great for me..


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

I might be wrong, but I think Sram added the plastic piece in order to increase the stiffness of their fd. The previous full ti flexed too much. I had some flexibility in mine and went right to a Force fd (many posts on this). Since then I've never had an issue.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

where/how are you supposed to notice any flex in the fd?


----------



## cartmaniac (Jun 6, 2007)

Flex would manifest as poor shifting performance, especially from small ring to big ring. Yes, the cage plates are of course titanium. I'm talking about the little black plastic resin piece at the tail, between between the plates. Notice that it is absent in the lower photo.

Whaler, I don't think the plastic piece was added recently. My '08 has it. So makes me wonder if the all metal version is the way of the future.


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

Just spoke with Competitive Cyclist- the all ti cage is the newer design. I had it backwards. Sram states that it is stronger than their previous design (plastic piece). Either way I'm sticking with my Force fd.


----------

